# Weber BBq



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me where the best place is to go and buy a Weber gas bbq? 
Also, i've just been quoted 420 dhs for a small bottle of gas, that sounds a bit expensive to me???
Thanks in advance,
Phil.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ace?

That price will include a hefty deposit. When you come to replace it, the price will be around Dhs 100.
-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The big Dubai Garden Center on SZR, they have a huge range of Weber products upstairs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> The big Dubai Garden Center on SZR, they have a huge range of Weber products upstairs.


But that place is VERY expensive. The only thing worth buying is coffee from RAW. Otherwise you can get plants and everything else in other places or rather less.
-


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

marc said:


> The big Dubai Garden Center on SZR, they have a huge range of Weber products upstairs.


Great, I'll try Ace and the Garden centre on SZR.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ace hardware at festival city is the right place. Right prices.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Try dubizzle also. Good deals to be had.


----------

